# Not sleeping



## Cayers (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Molly was diagnosed in sept and since diagnosis we are really struggling with sleep. She seems to wake up and won't go back to sleep. She has now gone very clingy and is always in our bed. It's really hard as I'm worried if she gets upset this alters her levels. We have tried taking h back to bed but after 4hours we have had enough. Her bg going to bed 7pm is high 12 ish then we test at10pm still at about 11. We have tried to decrease this but ending up on 4at 10pm so given up till pump arrives. Nurse h now said to wait for 2weeks then nail it when on pump. I just wondered if anyone else struggled with lack of sleep, night terrors and silly shadows. 
Any ideas greatly recieved now very tired.


----------



## Monica (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry you're having sleeping problems. Unfortunately, I can't really help, as Carol is ok sleeping. She does occasionally have odd/scary dreams, but after telling me about it she's quite happy to go back to sleep.

Hopefully someone else will be able to suggest something.

BTW how old is Molly? I can't remember


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, sorry to hear of your problems at night. 

You will be able to fine tune those readings better with the pump, we have.

Millie went through a stage of disturbed nights a few months after diagnosis and I would worry sick about her levels if she got upset, however, my dh felt we should address the situation like we would regardless of the D, so we did, and she was back in her bed and reassured and left, and reassured and left, couple of nights of upset, lots of praise through the day, (it didn't have the impact on BGs I feared) We got back to "normal" and Millie learnt to resettle herself.

Sleep is very important for all of you so hope you can find a solution soon x


----------



## Cayers (Jan 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Molly is 4...I agree need to address as normal. Tried last night from 11pm to 3am then gave in. Fingers crossed the pump will help.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it's a phase a lot of little kids go through anyway and not to do with D.  Funnily enough in the last couple of days, on my other D forum 2 x T1 mums were taking about their own non-D 3 year olds doing the same thing!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 13, 2012)

Carly is 3 now she became very clingy too and only let me do all the testing and treatments!! We think she may be aware of hypo and became worried, (normally it is me to treat her hypo) so its may be that's why, maybe its just their ages!!
Hope she sleep better for you by now.


----------

